# Payment Problem...



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello,
I was half way through the payment process for a years premium subscription to the owners club when my internet went down, so im unsure how to continue. Do I start a new transaction or some how continue with the same one?

Thanks,
Sorry for being a pain.

Jam


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jam, If it wasn't completed, then unlikely payment was taken. You would normally get confirmation email if payment taken..Start again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy, I will do that!


----------

